# Nespresso tastes bad...



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

So my Nespresso arrived, and in the absence of Colonna's pods entering production I thought I would try the supplied pods... but I can't quite get the tasting notes.

*Vivalto Lungo - Grand Cru*









The 'Vivalto Lungo' was described as complex and balanced with an intensity of 4 on the pack.

Further research says: "Vivalto Lungo is a balanced coffee made from a complex blend of separately roasted South American and East African Arabicas, combining roasted and subtle floral notes."

It's certainly intense, but doesn't seem very complex; I seem to get an ashy flavour reminiscent of secondhand cigarette smoke balanced with a strong bitterness and an aftertaste of bonfire. The aftertaste is intriguing; it's an ongoing bitterness that lingers long on the tongue.

My summary: A taste car-crash akin to licking an ashtray whilst drinking instant coffee.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

How much beverage weight are you getting?


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

I suspect the 'tasting notes' result from cupping rather than extraction using a Nespresso machine.

How the coffee is distributed in the portafilter makes a night and day difference to the way the coffee extracts and therefore the flavour. The challenge with Nespresso machines is that you have no control over distribution. This means you have no control over the speed with which the water passes through the coffee and how much coffee it comes into contact with.

What can help is: (i) making sure you vigorously flush the machine between extractions (it takes several flushes to get clean water through), and (ii) manual pre-infusion (experiment with running the pump for a few seconds but not allowing the pod to burst, then waiting for a count of 10 before pulling your shot).

Ultimately though one has to recognise the limitations of this technology. It's very convenient and palatable but it's never going to 'reveal' a coffee masterwork.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I was under the impression the machine bursts both ends of the POD and flushes water through like that?

The only control you have is how much coffee comes out is it not?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Obnic said:


> I suspect the 'tasting notes' result from cupping rather than extraction using a Nespresso machine.
> 
> How the coffee is distributed in the portafilter makes a night and day difference to the way the coffee extracts and therefore the flavour. The challenge with Nespresso machines is that you have no control over distribution. This means you have no control over the speed with which the water passes through the coffee and how much coffee it comes into contact with.
> 
> ...


Does anybody dissect Nespresso pods & cup them. The tasting notes will be from the shot. The capsules are ground & packed in a very consistent manner and have a wide window of extraction. Lungos at 110ml will probably taste like ash though, try 75-80g out?


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Ha ha . Yes that would be a fool's labour. I was imaging that the coffee was cupped prior to pod manufacture and package design. I don't believe the technology is capable of delivering on the marketing - and I've spent way too much time trying to prove that it can.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

OH! I didn't expect serious advice here...!

p.s. Nespresso define intensity by a coffee's degree of roasting, its body and its bitterness; it bears no relation to the percentage of caffeine in the espresso.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Obnic said:


> Ha ha . Yes that would be a fool's labour. I was imaging that the coffee was cupped prior to pod manufacture and package design. I don't believe the technology is capable of delivering on the marketing - and I've spent way too much time trying to prove that it can.


I don't see that "roasted & subtle floral notes" would be that easy to prove incapable of achieving? It's pretty broad.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

So, Jon

When are you handing in your deputy's badge and heading out to roam the plains in ignominy?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

*Cosi Espresso*

Theory:

A blend of East African, Central and South American Arabicas which has been lightly roasted to create a delicate and balanced marriage of lightly toasted cereal and fruity notes.

Reality:










It's bad, but less bad than the Vivalto Lungo.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Wait for the Colonna capsules. I don't think you're going to get any joy from the Nespresso ones.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

NickdeBug said:


> plains in ignominy?


Where's Ignominy? Is the weather better than here?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

risky said:


> Wait for the Colonna capsules. I don't think you're going to get any joy from the Nespresso ones.


You know what. I think you are right!


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

I used to think nespresso tasted ok until I'd tried other coffees regularly. Recently given a few nespressos out and about and I have to say they are very poor quality. I can't wait for the colonna capsules


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Pact have capsules out now if you cant wait for Colonna.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Or make your own.....

Buy empty ones on ebay/amazon, grind your fav beans and have a play!


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

aaronb said:


> Pact have capsules out now if you cant wait for Colonna.


I bought a starter pack of four capsules from Pact. Not a good experience at all. The capsules themselves are the issue and I used all four to make one half-decent drink. They took so long that the drink was barely warm and even a normal espresso was only as big as a ristretto.

I cancelled my subscription!!

David


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Just like espresso ... The nespresso pods require a recipe, use bottled water, weigh the output, adjust to taste, Oh and I have found preheating the cup a necessity.

its not the best in the world .... But better than I have ever managed from a bean to cup machine even using hasbeans finest


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

aaronb said:


> Pact have capsules out now if you cant wait for Colonna.


After a solid week of trying to order from their ABYSMAL site I gave up; I honestly can't do it.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Jon said:


> After a solid week of trying to order from their ABYSMAL site I gave up; I honestly can't do it.


Which site - nespresso or pact?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

h1udd said:


> Just like espresso ... The nespresso pods require a recipe, use bottled water, weigh the output, adjust to taste, Oh and I have found preheating the cup a necessity.
> 
> its not the best in the world .... But better than I have ever managed from a bean to cup machine even using hasbeans finest


Thanks that's good to know. I am going to look like a total fool weighing my output from the Nespresso - still it's never bothered me in the past...


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

jlarkin said:


> Which site - nespresso or pact?


Sorry dude you replied in the few seconds before I added the quote; Pact.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Jon said:


> Thanks that's good to know. I am going to look like a total fool weighing my output from the Nespresso - still it's never bothered me in the past...


Don't you just dial in a volumetric setting & it remembers it?


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Jon said:


> Sorry dude you replied in the few seconds before I added the quote; Pact.


No worries . That's odd, it used to be ridiculously easy to order coffee but I see they've jazzed it up a bit. I'm not prepared to become entangled in the Pact web, just to help you (sorry), so I can't really help.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Don't worry!


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Arpeggio (purple) and ristretto (black) are both tasty from memory. I wouldn't go crazy chasing the tasting notes though.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

MWJB said:


> Don't you just dial in a volumetric setting & it remembers it?


Yes you hold the button down until the desired time is reached.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Xpenno said:


> Arpeggio (purple) and ristretto (black) are both tasty from memory. I wouldn't go crazy chasing the tasting notes though.


I was mostly being silly. What I've had so far has been truly foul.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Try Rosabaya at 45g out


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

I got the Pact ones for a mate. They were served up with much ceremony as they think of me as their coffee guy.

I had to go and sit in the corner.

I felt like I'd betrayed their trust.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

MWJB said:


> Try Rosabaya at 45g out


Will do. Volvic ok?


----------



## JoeDorcia (Nov 3, 2015)

Soooo... I tasted Colonna's Geisha capsule last week

Maxwell is, quite frankly, a genius. I was absolutely blown away. It was a proper shot of Geisha Espresso from an £89 Nespresso Inissia. He's nailed it.

They will cost more than Nespresso but if you want that convenience AND flavour is the only way to go. Outstanding stuff.

Plus, Maxwell is one of the nicest chaps I've ever met. A great asset to the coffee world

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

JoeDorcia said:


> Soooo... I tasted Colonna's Geisha capsule last week
> 
> Maxwell is, quite frankly, a genius. I was absolutely blown away. It was a proper shot of Geisha Espresso from an £89 Nespresso Inissia. He's nailed it.
> 
> ...


For me it's a no brainer - yes it's 50-85p for a tiny shot. But it's ultra convenient and quick for work. I didn't have the geisha but had a lovely fruity natural. Amazing really.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Jon said:


> Will do. Volvic ok?


Volvic should be fine, but I've only ever had it with my sister's tap water (might be filtered?).


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

The capsule coffee market is Big


----------

